# Autine toys ;)



## Wintermute (Apr 24, 2016)

Just to provide some viewing pleasure. These are amazing. Best axe and hatchet I've ever had the pleasure of using. They show up razor edged and hold that edge. Well worth it if you're into using axes for felling or just general woodsmans work.



--Wintermute


----------

